# Model kits to build during "Covid-19" Quarantine



## Laughing Gecko (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, looks like I'm going to have some time on my hands, after all, to delve into some of these kits during these trying times...
Some have been collecting dust for YEARS!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Which one are you starting on first?


----------



## Laughing Gecko (Nov 1, 2010)

OMG! That is a HUGE dilemma right now! I'm going through the kits to see what paints I need and figure out how long a kit will take. Some I bought to modify, so I think I'll hold off on those. I'm leaning towards the Shaker Trike but, the Super Sno-Sport and the Porsche kits are tempting. Of course, the Gundam kits are satisfying in that they don't need any modification or paint...what to do, what to do.....
...to be continued...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I noticed the Porsche kits, too!


----------

